
Facebook hires Nick Clegg as head of global affairs - kaboro
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/19/facebook-hires-nick-clegg-as-head-of-global-affairs
======
danpalmer
Sounds like an odd decision, but Nick Clegg is a very level-headed person with
lots of experience handling tricky communications in party politics, elections
and government policy, so potentially a good hire.

~~~
desarun
Plus most of the UK despise him.

~~~
gaius
He is known as an unprincipled opportunist, he will fit right in at Facebook.

